#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Oud lichteffect, wie kent het?

## Stefke

Wie kent dit oude lichteffect??  Een bal waarin par 36 spots zitten.

De bal draait rond zijn as, die op zich nog eens ronddraait.  Ik huurde het vroeger al eens en daar werd het devillight genoemd.  Ik kan echter nergens een officiele naam terugvinden.

Weet iemand hoe dit noemt en waar het eventueel nog te koop is?

groeten

----------


## splash

Volgens mij het zo'n ding een lunar of iets wat daar op lijkt
Ze zijn een flinke tijd geleden ook al op het forum ter sprake gekomen en naar aanleiding van dat topic ben ik gaan zoeken op i-net, maar ik heb niets kunnen vinden.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Wij hebben een grote met witte spots. Erg gaaf  :Smile: 

Moet trouwens tegenwoordig wel een kooi omheen als je hem op wilt hangen, zodat er niets kan gebeuren mocht er ergens een as afbreken. Hoe zo'n ding heet... geen idee, hij wordt bij ons al jaren "de mijn" genoemd, laat zich raden waarom  :Smile:

----------


## jurjen_barel

kep een discoboekje voor me open liggen "Euro News", wordt weggegeven door de dealers van o.a. SkyTronic [:I]

Daar staat ie aangegeven als:  



> citaatiscobol: Discolight - 300
> Deze 100W discobol met ronddraaiende en roterende lichteffecten is voorzien van een stabiele voet, maar kan ook oopgehangen worden aan het plafon (boeie)
> Specificaties: discobol doorsnede 30 cm, 220V / 100Watt
> afmetingen: 340 * 340 * 500 mm



Wordt je ook nie egt wijzer van.... Maar hij is in ieder geval teruggevonden, een replica tenminste  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## DjJeroen

Ja maar dat is niet de versie met par 36 lampen erin hoor :Smile: !

Die word volgens mij niet meer gemaakt!

----------


## djbirdie

Ik heb geen idee hoe dit ding heet maar ik weet wel dat ik hem erg vet vind!!

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Even gezocht in de oude doos; deze hebben wij nog trots in de loods hangen:

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door (iCe)_
> 
> Even gezocht in de oude doos; deze hebben wij nog trots in de loods hangen:



Wij hebben zo'n landmijn te koop staan geloof ik.... :Big Grin: 

Zal wel eens vragen wat hij moet kosten..

----------


## Harmen

ik weet wel welke het is :


http://www.sale.nl/support/techdocs/...24&hoofdstuk=8

check maar  :Big Grin: 

mzzls

----------


## Gast1401081

hilite : 
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=119
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/detail.aspx?ID=3996 enzovoort

pak op www.geluid.nl de pdf-catalogus er maar bij, en op bladzijde 155 komt er van alles voorbij.

----------


## jakobjan

Volgens mij werd dat ding vroeger (ahum)  inderdaad Devillight genoemd, deze naam heb ik ook al eens ergens gezien

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Die galaxy bol omschrijving past inderdaad wel... enige nadeel van dat ding is dat ie al lang meegaat, en wanneer er 1 lamp stuk gaat... tja dan werkt er dus nog maar de helft. En als er in die helft dan ook nog eentje... nou goed het idee is duidelijk. Vorig jaar nog gebruikt bij een show: van tevoren 5x een lamp moeten wisselen, tijdens de show ruim een minuut of tien totaal gedraait zonder problemen  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

maar die ken ik. eind vorig jaar heb ik twee stuks verkocht aan companion sound. Het zijn clay paky discobollen (erg oud :Wink: ). prachtige bollen waar tegenwoordig nog grof geld voor wordt neergelegd mits in goede staat. Het enigste nadeel van die bollen is dat als er een lamp kapot gaat geen enkele meer werkt doordat ze in serie zijn geschakeld. zitten er ook rode stipjes op de bollen? Zo ja is het zeker een clay paky. Leeftijd zal ongeveer een dertig jaar zijn schat ik. Die van mij waren afkomstig uit de scala in valkenburg, ze zijn rond die tijd begonnen. Eigenlijk zou je companionsound eens moeten bellen deze heeft me toen laten weten dat er een paar aziaten weer van plan zijn ze te gaan produceren. Tweede hands vind je ze niet veel en kosten ze zoals ik al zei veel geld voor de echte bollen. De kleurenkappen hierop moet je ook speciaal bestellen omdat de behuizing erg warm kan worden dus zet er geen standaard par 36 kapjes op.

succes :Wink:

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> maar die ken ik. eind vorig jaar heb ik twee stuks verkocht aan companion sound. Het zijn clay paky discobollen (erg oud). prachtige bollen waar tegenwoordig nog grof geld voor wordt neergelegd mits in goede staat. Het enigste nadeel van die bollen is dat als er een lamp kapot gaat geen enkele meer werkt doordat ze in serie zijn geschakeld. zitten er ook rode stipjes op de bollen? Zo ja is het zeker een clay paky. Leeftijd zal ongeveer een dertig jaar zijn schat ik. Die van mij waren afkomstig uit de scala in valkenburg, ze zijn rond die tijd begonnen. Eigenlijk zou je companionsound eens moeten bellen deze heeft me toen laten weten dat er een paar aziaten weer van plan zijn ze te gaan produceren. Tweede hands vind je ze niet veel en kosten ze zoals ik al zei veel geld voor de echte bollen. De kleurenkappen hierop moet je ook speciaal bestellen omdat de behuizing erg warm kan worden dus zet er geen standaard par 36 kapjes op.
> 
> succes



Inderdaad in serie, en inderdaad met van die rode lampjes waaraan je kunt zien welke lamp er gesprongen is. Die van ons is nog in goeie staat, maar die gaan we dus echt niet weg doen  :Smile:

----------


## Michael

dan is het toch duidelijk. Het is een clay paky.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bats

zo'n lamp hangt tijdens de kermis in Helvoirt ergens in het midden van de 'rupsbaan' 
voor mij is het dus wel een beetje sentiment :P
wel idd een gaaf effect

----------


## Stefke

Het ding dat ik huurde zou inderdaad een Clay Packy zijn geweest, ik herinner me de rode lampjes.

Iedereen die er een te koop heeft of te koop weet, feel free om me een mailtje te sturen[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Ik zoek al een hele tijd naar zo'n ding en hoop eindelijk eens een te kunnen bemachtigen.

Op de online shops kan ik niets vinden, allemaal goedkope copy'tjes waarin dus geen par 36 zit.  de meeste draaien trouwens niet om 2 assen.

Groeten

Stefke

----------


## Jurrie

Vorige week stond er één op e-bay duitsland, die is niet eens verkocht, met een startbedrag van 1 euro...

----------


## Stefke

Jurrie,

Ben je zeker dat het een echte was met par 36 lampen??

Enig idee hoe het ding noemde of waar ik het kan terugvinden?

thanks

----------


## Jurrie

Ja, stuk of 20 (?) par 36 lampen, ding was compleet met arm 1.20 m lang geloof ik.

Naam weet ik zo 123 niet... geloof ook niet dat die erbij stond.

Je moet gewoon de 2e hands sites in de gaten houden, mensen willen massaal van dit soort 'lompe' effecten af.

----------


## Michael

dan heb jij toch echt een andere bol voor ogen. ik heb eind vorig jaar binnen zes dagen twee clay paky bollen verkocht voor 350 per stuk en men is op deze prijs uitgekomen doordat de twee belangstellenden de bollen hebben gedeeld onderling. Want een was bereid to 650 euro per bol te gaan. Ze waren wel volledig gerestaureerd moet ik er wel bij zeggen.

----------


## Stefke

Jurrie,

Na zoeke heb ik dat ding ook gevonden, maar het is niet wat ik zoek.

Dit effect draait maar rond 1 as (gewoon spiegelbol effect dus) en zag er trouwens verschrikkellijk afgeragd uit.

Ofwel zijn er nog amper bollen op deze wereld, ofwel wil niet iedereen van hun lomp effect af.  Ze zijn met andere woorden niet te vinden in 2de hands.

Blijven zoeken dus!

----------


## Jurrie

Michael, volgens mij bedoel jij de clay paky astroraggi, en die heeft géén par 36's http://www.claypaky.it/download/manu...manual_ing.pdf.
En stefke, geef die link dan eens.

Als het wel een clay paky met par 36's is zijn het hele oudjes (+20 jaar)
http://www.claypaky.it/english/company/co_storia.htm

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Als er zoveel voor gegeven wordt...  :Big Grin:  Laten we het bieden eens starten op een eurootje of 1000, wie wil 'm erg graag hebben? [:P]

----------


## Michael

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> maar die ken ik. eind vorig jaar heb ik twee stuks verkocht aan companion sound. Het zijn clay paky discobollen (erg oud). prachtige bollen waar tegenwoordig nog grof geld voor wordt neergelegd mits in goede staat. Het enigste nadeel van die bollen is dat als er een lamp kapot gaat geen enkele meer werkt doordat ze in serie zijn geschakeld. zitten er ook rode stipjes op de bollen? Zo ja is het zeker een clay paky. Leeftijd zal ongeveer een dertig jaar zijn schat ik. Die van mij waren afkomstig uit de scala in valkenburg, ze zijn rond die tijd begonnen. Eigenlijk zou je companionsound eens moeten bellen deze heeft me toen laten weten dat er een paar aziaten weer van plan zijn ze te gaan produceren. Tweede hands vind je ze niet veel en kosten ze zoals ik al zei veel geld voor de echte bollen. De kleurenkappen hierop moet je ook speciaal bestellen omdat de behuizing erg warm kan worden dus zet er geen standaard par 36 kapjes op.
> 
> succes



Ik zou zeggen lees het topic eens goed door dan vind je de antwoorden zelf al. Ze kwamen uit de scala in vlakenburg. Er is geen twijfel over het feit of het clay paky's zijn of niet dat staat vast.

Lezen is soms erg moeilijk  :Wink:

----------


## Stefke

Huh ice, het bieden beginnen op 1000 eurotje's??

Ok, ik geeft je 1000 Euro, Dan krijg ik van jou zo'n lichteffect in werkende staat en 700 Euro :Big Grin: 

grtz

----------


## Jurrie

Stefke, die rode lampjes waar Ice het over had zaten ook op die 
'ebay-bol', lijkt mij dus de echte...

En michael, was een beetje verwarring aan mijn kant  :Smile: 

ps. is het geen optie om zelf zo'n bol te maken van oude meuk?

----------


## Stinger

Leuk ding die bol he iCe  :Wink:  gaan we hem dit jaar gebruiken?

@ Stefke
Maaruh waar het allemaal om begon. Ik was laatst bij een elektozaak in Breda waar ze ook van die leuke kleine bolletjes verkopen. 25 Euro voor een bol op een voet die ronddraait daarop en zelf ook nog eens rondtolt. Gewoon een speelgoedwinkel discobol.

Skytek en nog wat van dat soort merken fab'en dit soort stuff.

----------


## Michael

De clay paky bollen zijn groot en gigiantisch zwaar. Ik zou zeggen clay paky skypech is een geen vergelijk. Je vergelijkt een wereldstandaard met een lowest of budgetmerken.
Deze dingen zijn bijna niet goed na te maken maar je kunt het proberen :Smile: .

Je krijgt met die moderne varianten nooit hetzelfde effect. Waarom? komop zon dinky toys bolletje van 25 euro heeft nog niet eens 1/30'te van die lichtuitstoot en kan juist niks. Leuk voor op je kamer maar verder[xx(]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> 
> komop zon dinky toys bolletje van 25 euro heeft nog niet eens 1/30'te van die lichtuitstoot en kan juist niks. Leuk voor op je kamer maar verder[xx(]



Gewoon open schroeven, lampje eruit en er zelf een MSR (4000W) lampje inzetten  :Big Grin: 

hoezo, geen lichtuitstoot ? [8D]

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Michael_
> ...



Denk dat een vuurrode bal niet zo mooi past in een discotheek... :Wink:

----------


## Stefke

4000w MSR lamp in zo'n hokowoko ding??[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Op 0.00 u 31 december kan dat wel lache zijn, verder denk ik idd niet heb beste idee dat ik al zag :Big Grin: 

Uiteraard wil ik dus geen "my first discoeffectje van 1Euro", maar wel een degelijk vervaarlijk rondzwaaiende megabol met par 36 faren erin.

Maar ondertussen heb ik dus nog steeds geen bol, ik kan wel huilen :Frown:

----------


## Marciej

k denk dat ik geen 650 euri ga uitgeven aan een lamp om in zo'n K*T crap dingetje te doen, denk als je hem aanzet dat je bolletje meteen in de gas fase beland(oftewel Sublimeerd) lijkt me ook niet zo leuk om met zoiets een lampje van 650 euro(waar je in principe zo'n megabolletje van kan kopen als ze nog in de handel waren.) te verne*ken. 
Voorderest leuk idee muahahaha.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Andere vraag, zelfde onderwerp!

Weet iemand of er spots zijn die soortgelijk werken als de oude optikinetics vloeistof/effectprojectoren, de Solar 250's?
Ben er al een tijdje o zoek naar een tweedenhadsje, maar die kom ik alleen maar in engeland tegen tegen absurd hoge prijzen, maar aangezien het om het effect gaat, dus een projector met verwisselbare effectschijven maakt het merk me weinig uit.

Ik geloof trouwens dat Solirent in Brecht, belgie, zo'n oude galaxy te koop heeft!

groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Jurrie

Ralph, de Coemar Pictor is dat niets, misschien te verbouwen?

Te koop bij die zaak in Amsterdam, Toverli.

----------


## R. den Ridder

Een coemar pictor heb ik al, alleen jammer dat deze ongeveer net zo groot is als een roboscan 1220 :-)
Niet te vergeten het feit dat er een 2500 wat lamp in gaat, die wordt aangestuurd met een ballast van zo'n 60 kilo.....

Idee is goed, alleen jammer van het formaat.
Ik heb trouwens al wel eens een coemar robot onder handen genomen zodanig dat het een projector wordt, alleen ook deze is nog steeds te groot.

Toch bedankt,
Ralph

----------


## Iko

Collega bedrijfje hier heeft die met 4 par 36's op een rijdje, wat dan ook rond draait.. Vond het maar een wazig effectje [:P] zeker omdat die lampies steeds stuk ginge. Als dat lampie dan stuk is en dat rode lampje gaan brande, blijft dat ding dus wel draaie. Dus dan is het zo van he daa.. daar ging ie.. ow daar i... en weer weg  :Stick Out Tongue:  en deze kon je dus niet stil zette  :Big Grin: . 


Greetzz Iko

----------


## Jurrie

Ralph, ik dacht dat in die Pictor een 575 hmi pitje zat...

----------


## R. den Ridder

Hallo daar

van de Pictorzijn verschillende uitvoeringen geweest, degene die ik heb gebruikt een uitgestorven soort voorloper van MSD, die 2500 watt levert.

uit die tijd stammen veel gelijkwaardige coemar spots, de pilota volgspots,robot scans, pictor spots en jupiter scabs gebruiken allemaal dezelde modulaire behuizing.

Groeten,
Ralph

----------


## Chéke

Als je nog zo een roterende bal zoekt,ik heb er nog ééntje te koop staan,

alle info op info@cheke.be

----------


## Stefke

YIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

Stefke heeft een "Devillight"[} :Smile: ][} :Smile: ] gevonden en is nu zo blij als een klein kind.  Niet dat ie echt zo heel volwassen is :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Het ding draaid rond als een jekko en van vlakbij geeft hij dus koeling :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][xx(]

Alleen zijn alle lampen stuk[xx(] maar die moet je toch wel eens vervangen , dus dan nu maar alle 20 tegelijk.

Bestaat er geen manier om als er 1 lamp springt in die serie, de rest toch blijft branden??  Iets met weerstandjes  de lampen overbruggen of weet ik veel wat?

In elk geval, als hij volledig klaar is, krijgt u allen een foto'tje op het forum.

Groeten aan iedereen en dank voor de vele tips

----------


## Jurrie

Mag ik vragen wat het beestje heeft gekost?

----------


## Stefke

Vragen staat vrij :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

En u heeft gewonnen???  Een gratis mail in uw mailbox.

----------


## Michael

Als je zin hebt om de hele bekabeling opnieuw erin te doen dan is dat mogelijk
zolang je dat niet doet helaas
ow ja die twintig kabeltjes moeten ook door de buis naar voeding gaan, succes :Wink:

----------


## Stefke

> citaat:Als je zin hebt om de hele bekabeling opnieuw erin te doen dan is dat mogelijk
> zolang je dat niet doet helaas
> ow ja die twintig kabeltjes moeten ook door de buis naar voeding gaan, succes



Dus u wil zeggen 20 trafo's in bouwen?? = 20 extra sleep contactjes.

Wie heeft er een kraan voor 5 ton??  Ik had graag m'n lichteffectje uitgeladen :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Dan dus maar hopen dat die lampen niet te snel springen en dat ook niet doen op het begin van een avond.

Heeft u nog een lampenbakje voor mij??  Hoe groot meneer??  zo ongeveer voor 20 PAr 36 lampjes. :Frown:

----------


## Michael

nee de trafo is goed echter moet alles via een sleepcontactje zoals je het al zegt dus twintig sleepcontractjes[xx(].... De galaxy's hadden gewoon een kabeltje die door de holle buis naar boven kroop maar zelfs dan kun je ze nog niet appart aansluiten of ga je twintig + aders en een - ader door zo'n dun buisje leggen. Succes :Wink: 

Laat het gewoon zoals het is. Haal alle lampen eruit. Verf de bol mooi zwart. Twee laagjes is aan te raden. + ga nu niet direkt alle parren vervangen want ze zullen toch altijd springen wanneer je het niet verwcht. Alle parren nieuw is geen garantie dat ze ook allemaal in een keer weer kapot gaan endan even op lokatie weer twintig nieuwe parren vervangen[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin: [xx(]

----------


## Stefke

Ik vrees dat ik ze wel allemaal moet vervangen.

Heb gisteren (lees vannacht, meteen na aankoop) ongeveer de helft al uitgemeten en allemaal stuk, ik vrees dus dat ze er allemaal uitliggen.  Vraag me niet hoe het kan, je ne sais pas!

Ik ga wel eens kijken hoeveel volt die lampen zij die er nu inzitten.  kunnen best 6V zijn en jah, dan springen die dingen dus zonder Trafo.

12V moet je hebben![8D]

----------


## Jurrie

Heb toch spijt dat ik dat barrel van e-bey niet gekocht heb [8].

----------


## Stefke

Yes Yes,

Zoals ik al d[8].  12V lampen en 2 van 6V, pats dus en alles kapot.

En nu, meine damen und herren, ga ik koken.

Tot een dezer

Groeten

Steven

----------


## sctrl

Heb toevallig vorig weekend er nog een paar van die bollen zien staan in een winkel in blankenberge

----------


## Stefke

Zo hee, 12V lampen vinden is ook geen makkie.  Mijnheer heeft u 12V Par 36 Spots??  Huh[xx(] 12V??[^]  die zijn toch 6 Volt :Big Grin: 

Nee, die zijn er ook in 12 en 28 v[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

Dan moet ik die bestellen mijnheer[V]

Bon, Maandag worden m'n 12V spots geleverd en nog goedkoper dan de 6V Hehe.  Het is niet wat je kan, het is wie je kent :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Oh trouwens sctrl, die bollen in Blankenberghe zijn toevallig niet met par 36 spots?  ik kan me niet inbeelden dat een winkel zulke dingen verkoopt.

Trouwens lachen, want ik heb dus zo'n nep spul speelgoedje gekregen van m'n vrouwtje, als grap.  zat wel een bon bij met een goed voor een echte[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ].  Ik ben met mijn vrouwtje met mijn gat in de boter gevallen.

Als mijn bol klaar is, krijgen jullie nog eens wat foto materiaal.

----------


## Jasper-Lichtbron

Foto van uit elkaar mag ook hoor, ik heb nooit het lef gehad om m eens open te schroeven (was ook niet nodig, zijn alleen een keer de sleepcontacten vervangen door iemand anders)

----------

